# 6x9 speakers don't fit



## saga_child (Apr 13, 2004)

*6x9 in a 200sx*

hey i just recently bought a set of 6x9 speakers from pioneer and of course they dont fit so i wanted to make a bigger hole for them in the back by just extending the stock holes that are already there. I was wondering if anyone has extended these holes and got the 6x9's to line up well so i can screw them in and also i was wondering how to avoid the bars that are under the panel. If i take them out will my trunk still work? if not what do you guys suggest i do?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I split your post off from the old thread and moved it into the Audio section. We try to keep people from bumping up ancient posts.

To install 6x9s, you can easily cut out the hole with a dremel or such. You shouldn't have trouble hitting the bars so long as the speakers aren't too deep. If I were you, I'd grab some flat sheet metal, mount it into holes cut larger than the speakers, then mount the speakers to the sheet metal, that way, the speakers will fit flush. (I watch a bit too much monster garage)


----------

